# Messen der TE Zeit von Motoren im Ex Bereich



## hubert (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Habe mal eine frage:
Weiß jemand von euch wie man die TE Zeit von Antrieben im Ex Bereich messen kann? Wenn eine TE Zeit von 44sek. am Typenschild des Motors steht. Genügt hier nur dann die Motorschutzauslösekennlinie oder muss man diese Zeit messen? Bin für Antworten dankbar.


----------



## guenni (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo Hubert

Die Motorschutzkennlinie genügt, man muss nur sicherstellen dass der Motorschutz vor erreichen der T3 Zeit auslöst. 

Mir wurde das vorgehen zur Kontrolle wie folgt erklärt:

1. Auf dem Typenschild den Wert von ta/tn ablesen.
2. Den Wert mit dem Nennstrom multiplizieren.
3. Die Auslösezeit mit dem Ergebniss aus der Motorschutzkennline   
    ablesen.

Der Ex Schutz ist erbracht wenn die Auslösezeit kleiner der T3 Zeit ist.

Es kann passieren dass der el. Schutz passt aber die Auslösezeit zu gross ist.  Dann muss der Motorschtzschalter getauscht werden.

Gruss
Guenni


----------

